# Newbie Pluto Beer Gun Help



## BristleBeard (8/2/10)

OK, So. Is there anything missing from this picture? Managed to get a keg starter package for christmas. (They got it from Brewcraft up the coast) I have checked all that I have, searched forum and Googled 'Pluto Beer Gun connect' about fifty times and it got me nowhere. I have the black disconnect thingy but my problem seems to be keeping that stupid conical nut in the picture from falling out of the gun which makes me think somebody is playing funny buggers - does it look like I have all the parts needed to get beer out of my keg or am I actually missing something ? Pretty sure the 'beer tube' or whateve you call it is probably the right size but I can't secure it within the actual gun. Any help appreciated and here is a toast to beer in general.

Cheers


----------



## mika (8/2/10)

Been a while since I pulled mine apart, so maybe someone else can back me up. But looks to be everything there. You are sliding the nut on the tube frst and then the olive, before screwing it into the gun, sounds a bit simple, but it's gotta be asked, just because of the way you got it layed out


----------



## Sammus (8/2/10)

Yep its all there. Damn those olives are a pita. Put the compression nut over the line first (especially if you already have the black disconnect on the other end), then dip about 1cm of the line in hot or near boiling water for a few seconds, sit the little olive thing on the bench and just push the line onto it, it should be fairly easy, then just screw on the compression nut.

I did this the other day, but can't remember which way I put that little olive thing into the tube, I'm pretty sure I put it the way you have it pictured there. When I pushed the tube on it when all the way into the tube, over that ridge and onto the conical bit. I dunno if that's right, but I saw someone else do that and copied, and it worked for me


----------



## scott_penno (8/2/10)

Mine's the same. Nut goes over the beer line. Olive (or whatever it's called) fits into the beer line (I needed to use hot water and it was a PITA). Then the nut screwed up into the handle and all was good. YMMV.

sap.


----------



## MHB (8/2/10)

Link with pix, post #6
going back to 2008

MHB


----------



## BristleBeard (8/2/10)

I kept seeing this PITA being mentioned and it wasn't until 3 hrs of pure frustration did I realise what it meant  

The hot water helped a lot, I think that was the key. I want to thank everyone for helping out. I want to thank Lord Baby Jesus, lying there in your...your little ghost manger...

When I screwed it all on the gun, it was tight, then it popped and I could then screw some more on now.(Does that sound right?) I'm pretty sure everything is secure - I cant pull the beer line out of the gun. I'm not that eager to unscrew it all to check, to be honest. Is there anything else I should be worried about ? I just wanted to check all my gear out before I actually have to keg the beer. The [post="0"]AHB article on storing and serving[/post] is probably the only decent guide I have found. I have the regulator and everything but that damn olive was a pain...

Cheers


----------



## zabond (9/2/10)

If your not 100% sure of your gun conection put a couple of ltrs of water in your keg - pressurise to about 50psi[or above] and see if the hose stays in place[better to spray water all over the place then your beer!!!]


----------



## dunks (22/5/14)

While this problem isn't exactly the same as before, I am a newbie who needs help with my pluto gun. 
I haven't been brewing for a while and thought I'd pull everything apart to clean it. I wasn't paying too much attention when I was pulling it apart and am not sure where the square nut should go? Could any one help me out?

Cheers


----------



## TheWiggman (22/5/14)

Pretty sure the square 'nut' goes on the shaft before you put the spring on.
It shouldn't be a nut though, no thread on it.


----------



## jaypes (22/5/14)

www.perlick.com


----------



## dunks (23/5/14)

Good stuff, thanks for your help!


----------



## gfunk (19/2/15)

Hi, 

Can anyone help me with some pics of the inside of their functioning Pluto Beer gun? I have bought a couple of seal replacement kits (Andale) and can't figure out 1. Where the smallest O-ring is supposed to go, and 2. precisely how to re-assemble (particularly which way flange (that isn't in the seal kit) is supposed to go...

Have searched the Web and called Andale but no joy 

Thanks in advance

G


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/1/18)

Howdy gents and gals, my Andale pluto has been amazing for about 4 years now, however recently it all of a sudden started leaking out the end slightly, so I backed off the nut which reduces the spring force and the leak stopped. But after this it no longer had a smooth, laminar flow and was jetting out considerably as a thin fast stream causing heaps of foaming during the pour. I dropped the keg pressure right back and was able to (just) dispense beer for the day.

I then bought a replacement seal kit from LHBS but the seals, stripped it down and gave it a good PBW soak, replaced the seals (lubed up) but for the life of me still cannot get it to pour as laminar and smooth flow which was the beauty of the thing. See the attached photo the stream was normally the same diameter as the gun outlet hole and not a thinner jet as you can see.

Anyone encountered this and have suggestions? I'm 99.99% sure I have the thing reassembled correctly and there are no blockages or restrictions in the olive or my liquid disconnect end. Same problem on multiple kegs etc etc.


----------

